# Old dog losing weight



## ACampbell (Oct 7, 2007)

Ok, so I adopted 3 dogs within the last 4 months, the two basset hounds came together, and then the bullmastiff/pit mix. My female basset is 13-15 years old, and has a large, inoperable tumor on her back. (My house looks like the local ASPCA with a beat up ex-fighting pit that I got a week ago, queen geritol with her tumor, and fat Sparky) She is slowly starting to lose weight and is losing her eyesight to cataracts, she is eating normally and is getting the "geritol" dog food that I can afford (Sorry I don't have $50 to spend on a bag of dog food, so a $20 bag has to suffice) along with canned dog food and vitamins. Also...she seems healthy, is very active still and doesn't seem to be in pain, however, I fear I am losing my friend. It could possibly be cancer, I didn't have the vet check the tumor as when they said it was inoperable (it's on her spine) is there really a point to find out if it is malignant or not...even if it is, there's nothing they can do about it. A "friend" of mine suggested having her put down, but at this point since she's not in pain, is still active and playful, and is still eating I don't see it as necessary. Is there anything that may help her keep the weight on, I don't want to watch her waste away.


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

I hear when the bad days out number the good days. And when you feel it is time. You will know. Good luck!


----------



## Lightwingcreations (May 7, 2007)

You could always try cooking meals for her, like beef, chicken or turkey with rice or oatmeal. At this point it sounds like the tumor is starting to really take over and is utilizing most of the nutrients you are feeding her (not a very scientific explanation, but it's pretty much the way it is). I would definately* not *feed her a senior diet, as she probably needs more nutrients to help support her body with this tumor. Talk to your vet and see what they say, as I really don't know, I'm just thinking logically about what cancerous growths (malignant and benign) do, which is grow at an accelerated rate. You might want to feed her puppy food or the home cooking as I said before. Your vet is really your best source for information at this point, so find out what you can do to try and help her keep weight on, which sadly may not be possible. I agree that you don't necessarily need to put her to sleep yet. If she is still enjoying life and not in pain, I would pamper her and make sure she isn't in any sort of pain.
A previous dog I had lived with a tumor in the abdomen longer than the vet predicted with the help of prednisone and diuretics, but one night he was terribly uncomfortable and in some degree of pain, which had not happened before, so we took him to the vet to let him go. It's both a terrible and wonderful thing at the same time because it's so painful to us, but is setting the dog free of the pain they are suffering. Try to make your girl as comfortable as possible and love on her constantly. I applaud you for taking in a challenging dog, most people will not.


----------



## ACampbell (Oct 7, 2007)

I had a sad realization this morning, it is definetely coming to the time where she will need to be euthanized, probably within the next 2 months. She is getting where she cannot hold her bladder...I thought it was my new adoptee that had the peeing on the floor problem. I found out this morning I was wrong, as my pit/bullmastiff mix slept in my room on my bed all night, with the door closed...so unless he can magically open and close the door it was her that has the urine problem. 
She's been on a senior diet as recommended by my vet...her teeth are in really bad shape and I have to wet it down as well, but that was the vets suggestion to keep her on a senior dog maintenance diet. Her breath is also absolutely horrible, not doggy breath at all, I can't even describe but her breath and drool actually get me to gag.


----------



## Lightwingcreations (May 7, 2007)

When I worked at a animal clinic the vets could sometimes tell you a dog had cancer before they even did anything simply by the smell of their breath (I can't smell, so I'm no judge). Evidently if cancer spreads to the lungs or GI tract an odor is emmited through their breath. The really bad news is that by the time it's that distinct of an odor, the cancer is very advanced. Does she seem to be in pain or discomfort? Panting, restlessness and sometimes excessive drooling can be a sign of pain. Most animals will mask any discomfort, so you really have to keep an eagle eye on them to even tell.


----------



## ACampbell (Oct 7, 2007)

She really doesn't show signs of pain, and the horrid "death" breath is new within the last 2 weeks...that's what it smells like too, pure death. She's really lethargic at night, but still playful, just wears out easily. She doesn't really drool excessively, but I may be a little tough skinned on the drool with the other two, basset hounds are droolers...so is my bullmastiff/pit mix. I've been giving her garlic flavored multivitamins (to help with her coat as it is really rough and bristly, which it shouldn't be) - the garlic smells 100% better than her normal breath. She's not restless at all, comes in the house, begs for treats, and hops up on her side of the sofa and goes to sleep. We are moving from AZ to NY in February, I wanted to take her with us, but I am now realizing that it's not going to happen, I'm hoping she'll pass away in her sleep one of these nights as opposed to having to have her euthanized. I guess I was hoping it was my new dog that was having the accidents on the floor (since he's not housetrained) and I sat and cried this morning when I realized it was her, as she has NEVER had accidents before. I may take her to the vet this week to see what our vet says about it...I'm really bummed out but I guess it's inevitable and I'd have to deal with it sooner or later.


----------



## Lightwingcreations (May 7, 2007)

It's a nice thought that a dog passes in its sleep, but it rarely happens unfortunately. Please don't let her start having a problem with pain, that is just awful. I know it's difficult to actually put a dog to sleep (I've had to do it 3 times with old dogs), but it is the most humane thing you can do for them when they really start suffering.


----------



## ACampbell (Oct 7, 2007)

Unfortunately enough I've been down this road before, my childhood pet, a red queensland heeler had a stroke at about 14 years old (I was 17 and got her as a small puppy so I'd had her forever and a day) and I had to put her down, along with numerous horses that had gotten down and couldn't get back up...I can't stand to watch an animal suffer. It also bothers me with the "disposal" of the bodies here, typically, your well loved pet goes to the dump to be buried underneath garbage, because the chemicals they use to euthanize are poisonous to anything that may eat on the animal. I'm going to try to talk to my vet where I grew up and see if there's any alternatives, so she can have proper burial. I know it sounds silly, but I get this mental image of taking out the trash, and it bothers me to see my beloved pet (even though I've had her for about 5 months now) treated like that. We had to do that with one of our horses and it killed me to have to take her to the dump for "proper" disposal. There was nothing proper about it. IMO, it's gives me the idea "is that how you show your respect for someone you love, bury them in trash" kind of thing. 
Here's a question, though a kind of sick one at that, if you bury the animal deep enough will that suffice? My husband and I talked about it this evening, well, I talked about it, and he just agreed and wouldn't talk about it (he's kind of her person, she claimed him when we got her) so I have to be the bad guy in this, and I'll have to explain to my 4 year old why she's not here anymore. 
I'm hoping to bury her at the ranch, it seems like the proper thing to do.

After doing some reading online, things have obviously changed since I had my dog put down. I know when she was put down that she had to be disposed of at a refuse station where they could bury her under a lot of stuff...evidently this is no longer the case and you can take your pet home with you - it makes me feel a bit better.


----------



## salask (Jul 31, 2007)

From certain things you've mentioned, it seems that your dog has developed Diabetes. My dog of 8yrs.7 mos. started having accidents inside the house, very unusual for him. Started drinking lots and lots of water and has now lost 4 pounds in the last 2 mos. He also developed cataracts due to the diabetes. 
As far of disposing of your pet, you should consider having him cremated. I too had a dog that passed this last July and had her cremated and is now with me. 
Best of luck with your doggie!


----------



## ACampbell (Oct 7, 2007)

Yeah I thought about that, but the price of it is a bit out of my range...my grandparents still have teh ranch I grew up on, there's plenty places to bury her there where she won't be disturbed...
I thought diabetes too, especially with as much water as she drinks...but at this point I don't think it is fair to start an insulin treatment if that is what the case is, not at her age. We assume the tumor she has is malignant, so I guess my plan is to just monitor her carefully and if she seems like she's going further downhill (i.e. in pain, loss of more weight, blindness) I will take her in and have her euthanized.

My poor baby.


----------



## adidas5676 (Mar 7, 2007)

My condolences on the impending loss of your friend. You never realize how close of a bond you can form with an animal until it happens to you. That is a ripe old age for a Bassett Hound, and you should be proud that you took such good care of her that she got this far. Just like with people, senior pets just start "falling apart" and there comes a point where you really can't do much more for them besides make them comfortable and take the advice of your vet.


----------



## ACampbell (Oct 7, 2007)

Yeah it's been a real bummer, I'm taking her to the vet around the 1st and we'll see what they say, but I know it won't be good news. I just don't want to be wrong, that's my biggest fear, if I had her euthanized and it wasn't necessary, I'm not sure i could live with that guilt. Everyone wants to do whatever they can for a well loved friend, and I keep trying to tell myself at her age there's not going to be anything they can do to sustain a good quality of life for her, so it's better to let go, but as anyone that has been here knows, it's a tough decision. Unfortunately I don't have much support from my hubby, he won't talk about it and just changes the subject. I know he's hurt by it, and it's funny how that works, he complained and complained when we got her, and now he loves her to death. We've only had her for 5 months, but thats what happens when you adopt a terminally ill pet. I feel better that she at least has a good life still and had a good life in the past few months we've had her.


----------



## adidas5676 (Mar 7, 2007)

ACampbell said:


> Yeah it's been a real bummer, I'm taking her to the vet around the 1st and we'll see what they say, but I know it won't be good news. I just don't want to be wrong, that's my biggest fear, if I had her euthanized and it wasn't necessary, I'm not sure i could live with that guilt. Everyone wants to do whatever they can for a well loved friend, and I keep trying to tell myself at her age there's not going to be anything they can do to sustain a good quality of life for her, so it's better to let go, but as anyone that has been here knows, it's a tough decision. Unfortunately I don't have much support from my hubby, he won't talk about it and just changes the subject. I know he's hurt by it, and it's funny how that works, he complained and complained when we got her, and now he loves her to death. We've only had her for 5 months, but thats what happens when you adopt a terminally ill pet. I feel better that she at least has a good life still and had a good life in the past few months we've had her.


well, God bless you for being a Savior to the many shelter-pets that need loving homes. Be proud of yourself for giving her as good a life as possible as she reached this stage of life. Some say animals don't have feelings, but those that have animals know that they definitely do...and the bond between a human and a pet is one that cannot be broken, in life or death.


----------

